# Books about Infant Baptism



## interested_one (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to be discussing infant baptism with my pastor. I need some resources to review the idea of infant baptism. Could anyone provide any books or websites concerning infant baptism. It would be greatly appreciated.

Dylan


----------



## Tertullian (Apr 6, 2004)

It really depends on what angle you are coming from are you trying to win a debate or learn about the practice or both?


----------



## interested_one (Apr 6, 2004)

*Reply*

I am trying to learn about it and also provide a reasonable defense of the other side. Considering that my pastor is a staunch Baptist. I am going to admit that I want to be fair in my representation of the other side (paedobaptism) because at this point I am indecisive on the issue. The reason I wish to defend paedobaptism is so that way it can be said that the conversation was not one-sided. 

Dylan


----------



## Preach (Apr 7, 2004)

I would recommend what may be the greatest introductory book to the general reader ever written. It is called &quot;Children of the Promise&quot; by Randy Booth. Randy is a former Baptist minister and writes with great sensitivity and illustrations. The book is about 190 pages and costs ten dollars. God has used this book (and there are corresponding tapes that expand on the book-but the book is a great introduction) to change many lives. You may simply want to read the book, and then give it to your pastoe to read. Then discuss the issue. I do not discuss the issue anymore with any Baptists (I'm a former Baptist) until they read the book. If the pastor truly respects you and wants to learn the truth of God, whatebver it is, the least he will do is read any book that you would ask him to read (if for no other reason than it is you who are asking). Get the book. It is a 100% BViblical argument (written by a former Baptist-which makes it accessible to the heart of the Baptist reading it).
&quot;In Christ&quot;,
Bobby


----------



## Preach (Apr 7, 2004)

I forgot to tell you where to get the book. You may order a copy from www.cmfnow.com


----------



## Saiph (Apr 7, 2004)

[quote:84fae78a4d]
Could anyone provide any books or websites concerning infant baptism.
[/quote:84fae78a4d]

Here are the best I have found:

Genesis
Exodus
Leviticus
Numbers
Deuteronomy
Joshua
Judges
Ruth
1 Samuel
2 Samuel
1 Kings
2 Kings
1 Chronicles
2 Chronicles
Ezra
Nehemiah
Esther
Job
Psalms
Proverbs
Ecclesiastes
Song of Solomon
Isaiah
Jeremiah
Lamentations
Ezekiel
Daniel
Hosea
Joel
Amos
Obadiah
Jonah
Micah
Nahum
Habakkuk
Zephaniah
Haggai
Zechariah
Malachi

Matthew
Mark
Luke
John
Acts of the Apostles
Romans
1 Corinthians
2 Corinthians
Galatians
Ephesians
Philippians
Colossians
1 Thessalonians
2 Thessalonians
1 Timothy
2 Timothy
Titus
Philemon
Hebrews
James
1 Peter
2 Peter
1 John
2 John
3 John
Jude
Revelation


----------



## interested_one (Apr 7, 2004)

*I Am Not Ignorant*

[quote:fc9b0afb85]
Here are the best I have found: 

Genesis 
Exodus 
Leviticus 
Numbers 
Deuteronomy 
Joshua 
Judges 
Ruth 
1 Samuel 
2 Samuel 
1 Kings 
2 Kings 
1 Chronicles 
2 Chronicles 
Ezra 
Nehemiah 
Esther 
Job 
Psalms 
Proverbs 
Ecclesiastes 
Song of Solomon 
Isaiah 
Jeremiah 
Lamentations 
Ezekiel 
Daniel 
Hosea 
Joel 
Amos 
Obadiah 
Jonah 
Micah 
Nahum 
Habakkuk 
Zephaniah 
Haggai 
Zechariah 
Malachi 

Matthew 
Mark 
Luke 
John 
Acts of the Apostles 
Romans 
1 Corinthians 
2 Corinthians 
Galatians 
Ephesians 
Philippians 
Colossians 
1 Thessalonians 
2 Thessalonians 
1 Timothy 
2 Timothy 
Titus 
Philemon 
Hebrews 
James 
1 Peter 
2 Peter 
1 John 
2 John 
3 John 
Jude 
Revelation
[/quote:fc9b0afb85]

I know that the Bible mentions baptism, but I am also asking for guidance upon the subject. Don't think I am ignorant.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't think Wintermute was being mena to you, just &quot;sassy.&quot;

Here are some works to consider:

The Prebyterian dcotrine of Chrilsren in the covenant
by Lewis Schenck (READ THIS BOOK FIRST)

Calvin's Institutes
by John Calvin - (4.8.16ff)

Institutes of Elenctic Theology, Vol. 3, Pages 356, 383, 414-20 
by Francis Turretin

Systematic Theology
by Louis Berkhof, Pages 632ff

The Works of John Owen, Vol. 16, Pages 268ff 
by John Owen

Systematic Theology, Pages 791ff 
by R.L. Dabney

The Case for covenantal Infant Baptism
Edited by Greg Strawbridge

William the Baptist
by James Chaney

The Covenant of Life Opened
by Samuel Rutherford

The Scripturalness of Infant Baptism
by Ergatees

Reflections on Mr. Wall's History of Infant Baptism
by John Gale

Anabaptism: The Fountain of Independency, Antinomy, Brownism, Familism, and the most of the other errors which for the time do trouble the church of England, Unsealed; Also, the Questions of Paedobaptism and Dipping Handled from Scripture
by Robert Baillie

Letters on Baptism
by Edmund B. Fairfield

Baptists and Infant Baptism
by Michael G. Wgner

Immersion and Immersionists
by W.A. Mackay

A Testimony Against the Unfounded Charges of Anabaptism
by Greg Price

Infant Baptism, Its Nature and Objects
by James Lumsden

The History of Infant Baptism in Two Parts
by William Wall

A Defense of the History of Infant Baptism Against the Reflections of Mr. Gale and Others
by William Wall

A Plea for Infant Baptism in Seven Parts
by James Milligan

The Origins of Infant Baptism, 
by Joachim Jeremias

Children of the Promise
by James Booth

a Practical Discourse Concerning Vows with a Special Reference to Baptism and the Lord's Supper
by Edmund Calamy

Children of the Promise
Randy Booth


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 7, 2004)

Said this before, and Matthew will get all &quot;uppety&quot; but DON'T start with Schenk. He is at least on some level controversial even in Presbyterian circles.

Start with the following:

Owen (cited by Matthew above)

Matthew Henry's treatise on baptism (little read, but perhaps the best thing out there - it was very helpful to me, and virtually EVERYONE in ministry respects Henry, so it will help with your pastor)

William the Baptist by James Chaney (it is online and is very heplful)

John Murray's Christian Baptism

The following link:
http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources...&amp; Justification/Ligons_covtheology/07.htm


----------



## Saiph (Apr 7, 2004)

Did not mean to offend you interrested_one.

I used to be a baptist. God saved me from that horrific lie.

He used the Bible and a book by Herman Hoeksema titled, &quot;Believers And Their Seed&quot;.

Safe journey pilgrim.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Apr 8, 2004)

[u:735b35808f]To a Thousand Generations[/u:735b35808f] by Douglas Wilson was helpful for me. This book was written before the Auburn Avenue controversy and what Wilson has to say here is not as controversial as some of his more recent work.


----------

